# Gondnokot keresek a landlord szamara



## Rezso (2006 Október 13)

Van valaki Torontoban, aki egy lakasert cserebe hajlando 4 hazban ellatni a gondnoki teendoket? 
Kis hazak, 10-20 lakassal, a St. Claire-Bathurst kornyeken.
Berleti dij beszedese, hetente 2x szemet kirakasa, hetente egyszer a lepcsohazak felsoprese/felmosasa, uj berlok fogadasa, problema eseten mesterember szerzese. 

A mostani gondnok egy genetikai hulladek, mar 3 hete nem volt kepes felsoporni a lepcsohazunkban es lassan mar csak 6 lakas lakott a 11-bol, ami persze nem tesz jot a haz allaganak meg az idegeimnek, pedig barmilyen rohadt kicsi is a lakasunk, meg ugy 1 evig szeretnek itt lakni.

Ez kb. havi 1000$ megsporolasat jelenti az illeto szamara. Sporolasbol persze megelni nem lehet, de csaladi jovedelem kiegeszitesenek igen jo modja ha valakinek pl. csak egy 4 oras allasa van vagy otthon van gyerekekkel.

Nem baj, ha nem magyar, csak beszeljen angolul, legalabb annyit, hogy megertse a landlordot. (nem konnyu, tokhulye)


----------

